# [browser] Navegador ligero

## Theasker

Busco un navegador ligero y he leido q galeon está muy bien pero al hacer un emerge -p galeon me dice q va a instalar un montón de cosas y entre ellas gnome-base y me preguntaba si hay algún otro browser ligero para kde.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## artic

Ligero ligero usa lynx ,despues ta links2 que tb ta muy bien este ultimo soporta fb.

Fuera de ahi konqueror o firefox .

Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Busco un navegador ligero y he leido q galeon está muy bien pero al hacer un emerge -p galeon me dice q va a instalar un montón de cosas y entre ellas gnome-base y me preguntaba si hay algún otro browser ligero para kde.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas

 

Excepto por links, dillo, y los browsers en modo texto, las palabras "ligero" y "browser" son totalmente incompatibles. Desde luego, nada basado en gecko (como galeon) es ligero. Y mucho menos si añades la carga de gtk. En ese sentido, el más ligero de los navegadores basados en gecko es seamonkey, porque no requiere qt ni gtk. Aún así, el promedio de gasto de memoria es de unos 100 megabytes tras esperar un rato y abrir unas pocas páginas. Igual que en opera o konqueror.

En definitiva, se trata de escoger el menos malo de entre un montón de malos   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## achaw

La "aplastante" realidad es que no existe navegador ligero para las X (a excepcion de dillo, etc...) Lo mas liviano que he probado fue Skipstone, basado en Gecko...aunque dejo de actualizarse hace rato y es poco funcional. Todo depende de lo que el usuario busque.

Saludos

----------

## Zagloj

Tienes el w3m, aunque sólo lo he probado desde emacs, y es gráfico (es muy cómodo poder escribir desde emacs en los foros), y el elinks, parecido a los anteriores de modo texto que te han comentado.

----------

